# Jighead paint?



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

What kind of paint is the best for homemade bucktails and jigs, and where is the cheapest place to get it?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

This is a link to a powder paint that works for me.
http://www.ispikeit.com/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=13&subcat=73&cat=Jig-N-Coat


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here's what I use*

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/powder-paint/381101.aspx


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Vinyal Paints and Powder Paints are the only way to go. Try this link;

http://www.csipaint.com/products.htm


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

I bought a bag of (50) 1 1/2 oz.jig heads,dipped them in Zinnzer 123 primer and hung them up for
a couple of days .Then I put peel and stick eyes on them and gave them a good coat of Sally Hansen hard as Nails clear finger nail polish.I will begin testing their durability 20 days from now.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I used vinyl this year and it worked out real nice. I made about 150 jigs ranging from 1/2 and 3/4 oz shad body jigs, and 1-3oz ball jigs. I'm going to try powder next year and compare durability.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

You will get the best results, with powder paint, if you use a fluid bed.


----------

